
ASK HN: How do you use Docker? - tarikozket
I&#x27;m trying to understand its advantages and when I think I can&#x27;t find any useful real-world scenarios. So, I&#x27;d like to hear how do people use Docker?
======
haches
At [http://codeboard.io](http://codeboard.io) we use them to compile and
execute the user-written programs.

I guess that's not the typical use of Docker because there are a number of
security concerns. We do a number of things to mitigate those but isolation is
not as good as with a full VM.

However, containers are so fast that we can create -> execute -> destroy
containers for every single "compile" and "run" action.

Another big advantage, imho, is the Docker Remote API [1] which makes it very
easy to integrate Docker in your app.

[1]
[https://docs.docker.com/reference/api/docker_remote_api_v1.2...](https://docs.docker.com/reference/api/docker_remote_api_v1.20/)

